# Meditation article - relaxationpelvic floor



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Anybody who feels they have a pelvic floor problem might want to read this article -

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/aug/30/meditation-mindfulness-tim-parks-more-than-medicine

It's about this writer who suffered from "chronically tense muscles in the pelvic floor" who found he was able to cure himself through meditation.

Even if one doesn't have a pelvic floor problem what everyone on here can agree on is that stress makes their lg a lot worse and mediation is said to be one of the very best methods to try and control it so I guess we all would really benefit from it. I've tried to take it up numerouse times but typically my lack of willpower means I'm unable to keep it going


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

You need to get an ETS device with a probe that measures how tight the pelvic floor muscles are, this can be gradually reduced through tensing and relaxing and over time brings the muscles back to normal functioning order.

If you have these problems you need to go and do physio / pelvic floor training


----------

